# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Budgett's Frog Caresheet?

## Deku

Does anyone have a caresheet for them? 

Also important questions.

Females get how big? And how big do males get? 

What is the call of the budgetts? Is it similar to that of an african clawed frog? 

Are these "aquatic" frogs? Or semi aquatic? or what? 

Do I "have" to aestivate them? 
I see videos of people feeding prekilled,freeze dried, frozen foods. What is their diet? 

What tank size do they need? 
Activity level? 
Can I use sand as aquatic substrate(if it is aquatic)?

Should I bother putting ornaments? Or would it tear them apart? Can they go in pairs? Or have to be single? 

Thank you for your patience.

----------


## Deku

anyone?

----------


## Deku

Arg. Any advice?

----------


## Deku

Also when I googled it. I saw two types of budgets. A brightly green colored one with yellow on the bottom and another with brown on top and yellow on bottom. Id like to know if the green one is a morph. Also glades sells em for 50something for cb. and wc adults for 90something. Why is that?
P.s. is there one of these thats bit bigger?

----------


## Kevin1

There are three species of budgett's. I forget their names. some are just more green than others. All species can have varying amounts of green. Maybe W.C. cost more because they're bigger.

----------


## Musicpanda

I have some info about them in my pacman books, however, I'll see if there's info worth mentioning besides the lose info you can get from a google search.

----------


## Musicpanda

From the book Horned Frogs Plus Budgett's Frogs - Philippe de Vosjoli
Written with my own words so no one finds an interest in suing me.. :I 

Females grows to 4.5 inches. 
Males to 3 inches

The frogs aren't terrestrial normally, only occurs during dormancy.

House them in shallow water while active (10 gallon/38 L, 20 inches long) and let them burrow when dormant. Let the water depth be one and a half to three times high based on the thickness of your frog when at rest (not active). 

To maintain water temp use sub tank heat tape. It should be 78-85 Fahrenheit (25.5-29.4 C) in water temperature in the tank, use thermostat connected to the tape to control this. Change water on a daily basis or use a filter if you have a large tank (not effective on small housings).

Under cool months place your Budgetts frog in a tank with 36 inches layer of moist core (yah you heard me right 36 inches!) to allow it to burrow and brumate. Place a shallow bowl of water on the surface for it to bath in if it wants to. 

Feed them with small fish, shrimps and crickets as juvenile then it's the same as for Pacman frogs and most other frogs, food based on size, remember that goldfish aren't good for it (contains antibiotic...). In aquatic state feed adult frogs 3 times week. Notice that if only feed crickets Budgetts becomes cannibalistic. 

All I could find, no idea about how much they should eat as juveniles but I would guess it's as often as a Pacman as the care sheet is almost identical when it comes too temp and how often to feed as adults. 

Hope it helped a little Deku... :/

----------


## Julia

That information was helpful.  There does not seem to be much info out there about these guys. I wonder if anyone would be willing to put together a care sheet?  Perhaps someone who has kept these frogs before? Hint hint!!!!

----------


## John Clare

I would very much like a caresheet for them.  Very interesting little guys and rather easy to keep and feed.

----------


## Deku

Thank you panda. I just wanted to learn about them. I always see them for sale though I know nothing about em.

----------

